

Beyond the Internet, Innovation Struggles - w1ntermute
http://www.wsj.com/articles/beyond-the-internet-innovation-struggles-1439401576?

======
w1ntermute
Mirror of article text, for those who can't get past the paywall:
[https://www.notehub.org/2015/8/20/beyond-the-internet-
innova...](https://www.notehub.org/2015/8/20/beyond-the-internet-innovation-
struggles)

